# Looking for a new EDC knife



## Dontsleeponit (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi Everyone

I am currently carrying a SOG Flash 1 everyday I am at work. This is the first knife I have ever EDCed and it is has worked out well, but can be better. I am looking for some recommendations for an upgrade.

Primary use: 
I open alot of boxes and packages all day, probably 80% of the use the knife gets. I know a razor would work best for me in this situation, but I hate that it's not good for much anything else. I work in the motorsport industry, so I am around cars and parts all day, and having an actual knife instead of a razor is nice. 

I like about the flash 1:
Size, ease of opening, solid feel for being inexpensive, deep carry clip(at first)

What I don't like:
The nice clip has broken. The clip was molded into the handle, and the handle split a little bit where the clip was, and now it rotates freely back and forth. I have removed it and put the knife in my pocket now. Its ok because its small, but I liked it better clipped to my back pocket. 
It seemed to go dull very quickly, probably due to the cardboard cutting. 

I'm willing to spend more then the Flash 1 if it suits my needs better and is good quality. 

Any Suggestions?


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2011)

here is a real "brick and motar" store:
http://www.bladehq.com/
I like that because it is stocked, has employees that are knowledgable and its not some guy in a garage.

and here is a page all about knife steels, which helped me decide what I needed in what I wanted: http://zknives.com/knives/articles/knifesteelfaq.shtml

So I bought a Boker Kalishnikov automatic knife, clip point,no serrations in AU8 steel which is better than 440C.

Auto allows me to open one handed without twisting my arthritic thumbs on stupid levers. Switch blades are illegal in more places than they are legal, I can carry legally in most places because of the laws. So be legal, there are even semi-auto knives out there, it will depend on where you live and whether you qualify under military or public safety affiliations too. 

For sharpening I spent 38 years looking for the ideal sharpener and finally found one, http://www.wickededgeusa.com/ , and I bought some extra diamond stones after talking with the inventor and my knives are now like scapels! Expensive but beats everything I ever used. I can shave the edge of paper!!

Hope this gets you something to look at.

NL


----------



## afdk (Mar 25, 2011)

I have a Klotzli Sailor constructed of G-10 and titanium. It's a side lock walker design with a ATS-34 partially serated 2 7/8" long blade. I've had it for five years. It's great EDC knife. The quality is excellent and the attached clip will not break.


----------



## gunga (Mar 25, 2011)

Benchmade Mini Griptilian (556), Spyderco Delica...

All around 50 -70 ish...

If you want cheaper, try a Kershaw Skyline or perhaps Spyderco Persistence.


----------



## afdk (Mar 25, 2011)

I have Klotzli Sailor EDC. It's constructed of G-10 and titanium. The blade is ATS-34 and partially serated. The 2 7/8 inch blade in fine for EDC. The knife in about 3 6/8 long folded. The clip with not break on this fine knife. I've owned it for 5 years.


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Mar 25, 2011)

I highly recommend the Benchmade 940. I've got one with a D2 limited edition blade, and I love it :thumbsup:


----------



## Dontsleeponit (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks for all the quick responses, some good info there.

What do you guys think of the Kershaw 1740 for my purposes?


----------



## GunnarGG (Mar 26, 2011)

That SOG flash 1 has a great clip, the knife really goes down in the pocket. My other knives (Dragonfly G10, CRKT Drifter, Fallkniven U2) I carry with a P7 clip or the smallest S-biner.

If you can live without the pocket clip and onehanded opening the U2 is a very nice knife. It's light weight, nice to hold and has a very good blade that hold an edge well.

The Drifter is in the lower price range but really nice also. It is about the same size as the Kershaw you ask about but otherwise I don't know anything about that.
I don't like the clip on the Drifter, I removed it. I have put on a small loop of string and use an S-biner. It's a good size, a little bigger than the flash1.


----------



## Russ Prechtl (Mar 26, 2011)

+1 on the Benchmade Mini Griptillian like Gunga said. I also love my Spyderco Dragonfly 2 and Spyderco Ambitious.


----------



## mellowman (Mar 27, 2011)

Sog Access card 2.0. VG-10 steel. ~$50. I open it one handed all the time.


----------



## troy (Mar 27, 2011)

Since this is CPF, I will honestly say that the Surefire Delta is the best all around work knife money can buy.The Delta is an all Ti framelock and the quality is what you would expect from Surefire. :thumbsup:


----------



## jbh5277 (Mar 28, 2011)

i'll go a +1 on the grip or delica but ill throw in the kershaw leek(1660) for consideration. all are great knives and can be had for good prices. what i lke about the leek over the grip or delica is that it's a frame lock and that its assisted. but if you want something just awesome and will put almost everything else to shame quality wise get a small sebenza. the new blade steel is great(s35vn) and will last you a lifetime. plus the CS is arguably the best there is. just my $.02


----------



## Meganoggin (Mar 28, 2011)

For a work knife, I would look at the Kershaw 'Needs Work' it has a wharncliffe blade shape that is great for opening packages and is really easy to sharpen. It has the speedsafe assisted opening system and a secure liner lock. They can be had for under $40 so you won't be too upset if you loose it.


----------



## AaronG (Mar 28, 2011)

Tekno_Cowboy said:


> I highly recommend the Benchmade 940. I've got one with a D2 limited edition blade, and I love it :thumbsup:



I'll vote 943  I have the 940 but I wish I'd bought the 943 instead. I don't really like the the broad triangle at the tip of the 940 blade.


----------



## Bear Claw Chris Lappe (Mar 31, 2011)

Buck 0345BLS Vantage Select. Most Wal Marts have them for $19.95.

100% American made, deep carry clip reversible for left or right handed.


----------



## kabayashi (Apr 1, 2011)

In terms of Value, design, quality and performance on of the best knives ever made.


----------



## JNieporte (Apr 11, 2011)

+1 on the Buck Vantage. It's a lot of money for twenty bucks. 
I'd also recommend my work knife: any model of the Kabar Dozier line. Under $20, 3" AUS-8 blade, thumb stud (or thumb oval if you prefer that), reversible pocket clip (tip-up carry), linerless lockback, comes in a few handle colors. I've given away several and never heard a bad word about them. There's also a 3-1/2" blade version available for around $26.


----------



## MidnighToker (Apr 21, 2011)

My main EDC is my CRKT M16-03Z. With "Carson flipper", one-handed opening is nearly as fast as an automatic or spring-assist. Clip sits nice and deep on my front pocket. Have snagged it once or twice, but is removable and was easily straightened while still retaining the spring quality.


----------

